# All I'm doing is trying to survive



## Pdxportlanddude (Dec 8, 2021)

I want to apologize to the community for creating posts that may seem like I'm a scammer. I actually creat posts in hopes I can help someone out there who might be in need of a squat weather long term or just whatever the reason may be.
I will continue to post information about properties in the pdx area that someone out there might be able to move and take advantage of.

For the record I have never squatted in a property that wasn't in forclosure because my beef is with the over priced housing market, uncle Sam and big corporations.
However I do have my eyes on a landlord who is broke 2 steps away from forclosure and lost all her renters rentout rooms for being cheap, greaty ,never fixing stuff that breaks totally slumlord who has unoccupied Rentat property)
"7 bedroom 3 bath."
I would totally help people in need.

I met my wife in 2015 and became a family man had a baby joined a Union and life was great I was making 38$ and hour I couldn't believe it I felt so lucky like I was on cloud 9 always bragged to my buddies I could get them a job too it payed so good. Thought about old squating days and thought never again.... I won't ever have to worry about that again....

and was so happy that I would never have to struggle to make it again we'll....

then right before Christmas last year was hurt
I had to have a surgery and now have $220,000
medical debt hanging over my head.

I go in for closing exam which required 1 last mri thought I was fully I was fully recovered back at full duties at work. Few weeks after I went back to work I had a closing Dr appointment I was told mri came back with problems and I would need another surgery with 6 months recovery time looming over my head
I thought to myself what a hack this doc must be because I feel fine just fine... Yea fucking right.... Yes sure buddy and lWell fuck..... Weirdest thing every day that past by after I saw that Dr I started developing more and more symptoms and now got shooting pains from my neck going into my both hands.

The day I told the wife about needing another surgery she broke down and started crying...

She actually took off the next day while I was at another Dr. Appointment and left me a dear John letter..
It's been over a year and I still can't work I'm still baffled my income with overtime went from $90,000 a year to making to making $1000 a month I don't like pain meds so my buddy I just sell him my script once a month and that's all the income I got until I get surgery and hopefully make a full recovery.

I'm doing this out of survival if I had the means I wouldn't squat but right now I don't have a choice I'm gonna move on a forclosure that had a 6 month redemtion period. Just me...
I hope I don't end up in jail or prison I just need somewhere to recover May god be with me and protect me until I am able to get back on feet


----------



## khonjin (Dec 11, 2021)

That's fucking obscene. Factoring out friends and family, is there any reason at all to stay in America if this tragedy is just commonplace?

I'm sorry about your health, and I'm sorry the system is doing what it does to you.


----------



## RACC00NHands (Dec 13, 2021)

That's awful, im sorry to hear that. For the record, im enjoying your posts about your squat


----------

